# Sheepy People!



## TheresaW (21 May 2016)

We are looking after the sheep from the yard for a week, and using him as a lawn mower. Have been asked what breed he is, and haven't a clue. If I post a pic, could someone try and identify him please?

Also, does anyone know of anyone in the Mansfield area of Notts who would shear him for us?


----------



## jrp204 (21 May 2016)

Let's have a look!


----------



## popsdosh (22 May 2016)

TheresaW said:



			We are looking after the sheep from the yard for a week, and using him as a lawn mower. Have been asked what breed he is, and haven't a clue. If I post a pic, could someone try and identify him please?

Also, does anyone know of anyone in the Mansfield area of Notts who would shear him for us?
		
Click to expand...

Just be careful I suspect unknowingly you are breaking the law.


----------



## Equi (22 May 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Just be careful I suspect unknowingly you are breaking the law.
		
Click to expand...

Yes quite. A herd number is required to keep sheep, even pet ones. "babysitting" i don't think counts as an excuse not to have one.


----------



## Dry Rot (22 May 2016)

OP doesn't say where said sheep is located so may not need a flock number. Or she may be a writer wanting background material for her novel so the post may be a complete fabrication. Or perhaps sheep is on a grazing let? I think we are gettimg a bit anally retentive here, aren't we? If any peak capped official starts asking questions, a single phone call sorts the problem. https://www.gov.uk/guidance/sheep-and-goat-keepers-register-your-holding-and-flock-or-herd

Let's see the picture which we all know has been uploaded from Google images.

Has OP been cautioned yet? And up here, it's a flock of sheep and a herd of cows, but, hey, who cares!


----------



## TheresaW (22 May 2016)

He is tagged and papered if that's what everyone means?





Definitely not a google image, and he needs a haircut!


----------



## jrp204 (22 May 2016)

He ain't no pedigree, I would say it's a Mule X (a Mule is a cross between a lowland ram with a hill ewe). I think what someone is getting at is that you need a holding number to keep livestock on your land and will need to do a movement form for it to move to and from your land.


----------



## TheresaW (22 May 2016)

Thank you. I know he was hand reared as a lamb, and is purely a pet, but will look into the movement forms.  Had a quick look at the link dry rot posted, and it says we have a month to register our land, but he won't be here for a month.


----------



## Dry Rot (22 May 2016)

TheresaW said:



			Thank you. I know he was hand reared as a lamb, and is purely a pet, but will look into the movement forms.  Had a quick look at the link dry rot posted, and it says we have a month to register our land, but he won't be here for a month.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with jrp.

If you want to be totally correct for your novel (and that is definitely a Google image as I recognise it ) I think you will need a flock number, holding number, movement licence, possibly a licence to transport livestock, and at least a National Diploma in bureaucrasy. How lucky the whole scenario is a fabrication of your imagination?!

The regulations are there in case there is an outbreak of disease like Foot & Mouth and, in theory, DEFRA will know the exact location of every "cloven footed beast". Frankly, I'd just keep it as a theoretical sheep and be thankful you are not a farmer. We have to deal with this sort of nonsense every day. The sheep seems to have ear tags, so someone in it's theoretical past knew what they were doing.

Just for fun, I'll post the question on a farming forum -- without the photo -- and try to remember to report back.


----------



## Alec Swan (22 May 2016)

TheresaW said:



			We are looking after the sheep from the yard for a week, &#8230;&#8230;.. ?
		
Click to expand...

With the speed and alacrity of the average Gov official,  I'd say that by the time that they get themselves in to gear,  mr sheep will be back home!  He's tagged and recorded and presumably on someones flock list,  so even though you should really have a 'Holding Number'  and a movement licence should have been filled in,  I wouldn't worry too much.

As to the breeding,  I haven't a clue,  but probably out of a Mule ewe,  of some sort.  There doesn't seem to be any clear influence of a terminal sire,  so perhaps both parents were x-bred.  It's just as well that you didn't post this in AAD,  you'd have been berated for irresponsible breeding,  and quite right too!! 

Alec.


----------



## TheresaW (22 May 2016)

I promise it's not a google image, I took it on my phone yesterday?

Now I've read the rest, I think I'm following what you're saying.


----------



## palterwell (22 May 2016)

I'm near Mansfield and Philip Fisher shears ours. Just google his name,he's local. Sheepy is very handsome and he's a MuleX


----------



## Clodagh (22 May 2016)

I know Theresa and unless she uploaded extra photos of this sheep for her FB page and has also become delusional since she moved to Notts - hey, anything is possible - we can assume that he is a real sheep.
I guess blue leicester in there somewhere. That is the only breed I know really but next door to my Mum used to have some and cross them with Suffolks, they had parti coloured noses. Maybe all suffolk crosses have that, I don't know.


----------



## Dry Rot (22 May 2016)

TheresaW said:



			I promise it's not a google image, I took it on my phone yesterday?

Now I've read the rest, I think I'm following what you're saying.
		
Click to expand...


I do hope so. If you try to follow all the rules and regulations, you won't survive in this modern world. Meantime, they don't know if you don't tell 'em. It is definitely a fictitious sheep as I have bred a few myself! 

Clipping one sheep is no big deal. A decent pair of scissors will do the job but proper hand shears are better. Just be careful not to snip off any extra bits! Sure to be a YouTube video somewhere. Here you go:

https://youtu.be/dia-l6VlOic?list=PLuZMxnWtMVLIBLJe9Z8gdREh4ep1ESblA


----------



## TheresaW (22 May 2016)

I am so blonde sometimes, and I obviously wasn't awake this morning either! 

Thanks for all the advice, and I think we will get a pro to shear him this year if we can, but will have a look and think about doing it ourselves next year.


----------

